# Fake Boobs



## randomguy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Fake boobs...*

So, the other day we were eating out at a restaurant and two girls come walking in, with obvious fake boobs.

Immediately conversation ensues between my wife and her sister.. her sister has really small boobs, but perky and my wife has a bit larger what I'd consider 'normal" sized. I think they are amazing, and wouldn't want them any other way. They were a little smaller before our child.. but not by much.

anyway... immediately the "I want to get a boob job' comments started. I was like..

"why?"

they argued with me for a bit.. and I told them.

I know everyone is different, but out of all my guy friends I only know 1 or 2 who will actually come out and say they prefer big fake boobs.

Most guys I know LOVE the natural smaller/average sized breasts over big fake ones any day of the week.

So, if your wanting a boob job to look "sexier" you might already be at the peak of boob sexiness without any surgery because from where I stand most guys don't like the fake boob look or feel. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I have fake ones and anytime someone happens to talk about fake boobs I always volunteer that mine are fake. They usually gasp in disbelief bc they're so real looking. i went from an A to a small C. 

I started going to a new doctor and while i was getting my breast exam she kept looking over at the paperwork I filled out and she had this confused look on her face. I finally asked if something was wrong and she said, "well no but we need you to correct your paperwork when we're done here. You accidentally circled that you've had breast augmentation."

I had to laugh and tell her that YES I did have implants put it under the muscle several years ago.


Fake boobs can be awesome if you do them right and have a great doctor. Mine don't stand up while the rest of me is lying down, they aren't hard, they don't ripple, and they aren't pushed halfway up to my chin


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

The REAL problem I see...which appears to be FAR too common...is that most women OVERDO it! 

A very sweet neighbor of ours obviously had a "job" recently...and, GOOD NIGHT...the dimensions are comical! She looks like she's about to fall forward any moment, from the sheer weight of her chest!

I guess most figure they'd better "get their money's worth" instead of choosing a size that better compliments their frame.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



roymcavoy said:


> The REAL problem I see...which appears to be FAR too common...is that most women OVERDO it!
> 
> A very sweet neighbor of ours obviously had a "job" recently...and, GOOD NIGHT...the dimensions are comical! She looks like she's about to fall forward any moment, from the sheer weight of her chest!
> 
> I guess most figure they'd better "get their money's worth" instead of choosing a size that better compliments their frame.


this is so true! But what I found when interviewing docs prior to my surgery is the doctors (mostly men) will push a woman to get a larger size! the line I heard the most is, "the implant just LOOKS large because it's a sample in your hand and it's not in your body...your skin and natural breast tissue will fall naturally over the implant"

then once it's done, you're stuck with torpedos for boobs. 

It took a LONG time to find a doctor who was honest about what the implant would look like in my body. most women aren't patient enough to interview so many doctors.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

My husband is a huge boob man and would definitely disagree with you - his thoughts are the bigger, the better and whether real or fake - doesn't matter to him.

He has said, in the past, he would gladly die smothered right inbetween a set of huge boobs with a smile on his face!

Luckily I do have large boobs (DD) and they are natural - but I wouldn't mind going up either.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I'm surprised at how positive this thread is.


I have seen similar discussions on other forums which are usually very negative:


A lot of guys state their disdain for implants very vehemently. Actually, I used to be one of those people. Now I feel immature and inconsiderate when I remember what I used to think or write about them.

Many women agree and imply that if a woman has implants, it means that she is shallow, her husband doesn't love her, she has self esteem issues, so forth and so on.

Then, when someone says they have implants, it is like a sin she is admitting to and she has to be sure to mention that they are not very big, that she wouldn't have gotten them if she hadn't gone through pregnancy or lost a lot of body fat through exercise, etc.



My view now is, if that's what you want and like, there's nothing wrong with it at all. If you want to have huge boobs that are too big for your frame, fine! If you want to stay small and natural, that's fine too! You will have no problem finding people who think you are beautiful and sexy either way.

There's really no reason to criticise someone based on her boob size.


----------



## randomguy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

yeah I wasn't criticizing those who get them. I have no issues with it. I personally just would like my wife's LESS if she did get them, because hers are perfect like they are without any costs and such involved.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I wish mine had been perfect...it was so hard finding clothes that would fit right, dresses never looked right either. plus one was bigger than the other one so bras never fit right either. 

i'm proud of my decision but it definitely is not for everyone. I've also been told that having them done because of self esteem issues tends to backfire when you still have the issues even after your breasts are perfect then you feel worse.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I have a lot of A-cup relatives and there is a new family trend now of small implants. But it has made a big difference in their attitude and I think that's a good thing. I agree about the torpedo-boobs, but I'm sure if guys could get implants most of us would have foot long torpedo-dongs!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

omg i think i snorted out loud at "foot long torpedo dongs" lol


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

Totally agree about overdoing it. I'm more of a butt man personally but I like some nice breasts too. 

If my woman wants them fine but don't do them for ME. And DO NOT go and get two watermelon halves stuck in there!


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

Not to weigh in on one side or another, but for a bit of humor on the subject I recall Bill Engvall's line when his wife kidded him about oogling a woman with obviously fake boobs: "I know Mickey Mouse isn't real but I like him a lot!"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



roymcavoy said:


> The REAL problem I see...which appears to be FAR too common...is that most women OVERDO it!


Agreed. It also seems the most women who have them done want to show them off almost all the time. There is a lady in my office who has them and I have never not seen her wear something that is a v-neck in several years. They are always front row and center...and the thing is... they don't look like a job well done. I have another friend who has them and they look amazing. Sure, they look fake but they are wow.

Me, I am good w/ the natural.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I HATE FAKE BOOBS

i would not date a girl with fake boobs.
If your not comfortable in your own skin then I'll pass.

I like small boobs, big boobs, medium boobs if they are attached to a girl with a nice plesent personality.


I have heard it could make them much less sensitive. when I'm sucking on a boob I want the woman to feel it 

different strokes for different folks.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I have days when I wish I could get mine reduced. I'm tiny with big boobs. Hard to find clothes to fit. Everything is geared towards B/C cups and I'm a D.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

Personally, give me smallish to average and nicely shaped over large any day of the week. So, of course, I'm married to a natural FF. ;-)

Fake ones that LOOK fake do nothing for me. The seemingly rare good jobs that look natural are the best, I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



magnoliagal said:


> I have days when I wish I could get mine reduced. I'm tiny with big boobs. Hard to find clothes to fit. Everything is geared towards B/C cups and I'm a D.


I'll take some of yours. Let's make a deal 

p.s. I'm totally kidding! It's a joke I used to have with a girlfriend in high school. She was well-endowed and I am...not. Ah well. It's all good.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

That's exactly the same deal my wife's cousin suggested when my wife was looking int getting a reduction. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



MGirl said:


> I'll take some of yours. Let's make a deal
> 
> p.s. I'm totally kidding! It's a joke I used to have with a girlfriend in high school. She was well-endowed and I am...not. Ah well. It's all good.


My best friend just got a boob job and I wished we could have made a deal. After years of big boobs I'd love a break. I think they are overrated. :scratchhead: My husband of course highly disagrees.

I wanna wear a triangle top bikini. Yeah that'll never happen.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



magnoliagal said:


> My best friend just got a boob job and I wished we could have made a deal. After years of big boobs I'd love a break. I think they are overrated. :scratchhead: My husband of course highly disagrees.
> 
> I wanna wear a triangle top bikini. Yeah that'll never happen.


I doubt I'll ever get one. But I'm sure I could change my mind at some point. Who knows. If they can zap them on someday instead of surgery, I'm game 

I'm not sure I've actually ever heard a size D or above woman who wouldn't love to downsize a bit. I know it can cause some bad back problems. My friend from high school actually can't even run because her doctor told her she'll start tearing ligaments. Poor girl. I'm sure they are overrated. I'd choose mine over a D any day


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



MGirl said:


> I'd choose mine over a D any day


The lowest weight I got down to was 128. My goal is to get to 120 and maybe then I'll lose the boobs. I used to be a C. Of course maybe it was nursing 3 babies that grew them I don't know. :scratchhead:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

When my wife was exploring a reduction, insurance rejected her claim. They said that if she lost weight, she'd lose breast size, too. This despite the fact that they've been that way since her drill team days in high school, when she wasn't overweight. Factor in that she can't effectively exercise the weight away because of the size of her chest, and that her exam confirmed a majority of breast tissue vs fat which won't exercise away. All of this was documented and corroborated by the surgeon and a physical therapist. Back pain...permanent grooves in her shoulders from bra straps...doctor's recommendation...all ignored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



randomguy1 said:


> So, the other day we were eating out at a restaurant and two girls come walking in, with obvious fake boobs.
> 
> Immediately conversation ensues between my wife and her sister.. her sister has really small boobs, but perky and my wife has a bit larger what I'd consider 'normal" sized. I think they are amazing, and wouldn't want them any other way. They were a little smaller before our child.. but not by much.
> 
> ...


I prefer natural by far. I have a wide range of appreciation in terms of size shape and so on. I love my wife's because they are hers. I would actully be upset if my wife insisted on this augmentation as it would not be for my benefit. Therefore it is meeting at best an insecurity of it being done for the perceived impact to the rest of the population. I suppose if she said it made her feel sexier there might be some plausible denial there but, I would still feel it was being done to impress those not her husband


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

I feel bad for women who can't just love and accept what they have been born with. To be honest, I sometimes feel like men are more accepting of women than the women are! 

I find the rising popularity of plastic surgery to be really depressing. I think the beauty of human beings is that we come in all shapes and sizes. Who wants a limited menu from which to choose?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*

Oh please don't feel bad for women who choose plastic surgery. It's insulting.

People should stop assuming that just because you have the means to improve something about your body you do so because you can't love or accept yourself. It's ridiculous.

I got surgery so I could stop stuffing the left side of my bra in order to get them to fit evenly. I got surgery so I could actually find decent clothes and dresses because I LOVE to shop for pretty clothes...kind of difficult to do with lopsided breasts. 

It had absolutely nothing to do with not loving myself. Had clothing and bra makers made clothes and bras to fit lopsided breasts I would have been all over that market and not gone under the knife.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

WhiteRabbit: I commend you on getting a C! I know someone who had this done but got way too big for her frame, it just doesn't look right. I am a natural DD, and let's just say the girls are heading south!! As for wearing any button up shirts...forget it, looks as if the shirt will explode at any time! Button up shirts for women who are a D or up should come with a WARNING tag on them: Buttons may fly off at any time causing someone bodily harm!


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

I have nothing to add to this topic except, dammit I cant stop thinking about T**TS now!:slap:


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Whiterabbit, you have a specific reason that is not the norm. Of course when someone is "uneven," it is a different problem that requires a different solution. Women have reductions be/c of pain, for example.

The problem with the proliferation of such surgeries is that they perpetuate the myth that "women have large breasts." Clearly that is NOT TRUE--there would not be half as many surgeries if it were!! Most women are seeking enhancement, b/c they have bought into the myth and internalized it to the point they think something is missing in the way they look. Which is just so odd, because if they are a woman, then they are, by definition, one of the ways a woman can look and be perfectly acceptable. 

Too many women continue to feel bad about themselves b/c they don't look a certain way (and, ironically, that "certain way" can vary from person to person!) Too many claim to feel perfectly fine about themselves yet will go to great lengths to try to achieve a certain look--including surgery.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



MGirl said:


> I doubt I'll ever get one. But I'm sure I could change my mind at some point. Who knows. If they can zap them on someday instead of surgery, I'm game
> 
> I'm not sure I've actually ever heard a size D or above woman who wouldn't love to downsize a bit. I know it can cause some bad back problems. My friend from high school actually can't even run because her doctor told her she'll start tearing ligaments. Poor girl. I'm sure they are overrated. I'd choose mine over a D any day


As a DD, I have never-ever thought about having a reduction.

I have no back, neck or shoulder strap issues and never have.

I like mine big and like I said before, am considering going bigger.

Different strokes.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It will be interesting in a few years to see all these half freaky senior citizens with fake parts and surgical enhancement will SO MANY ugly adult children. It used to be a woman was getting older when she couldn't remember what her real hair color was. Now people aren't going to recognize their own kids.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my friends mother had a boob job. Now the woman is 60ish. Her real boobs are down at her waist and the fake ones are up high and tight. She didn't realize the affect aging had on boob jobs and that they need to be redone. She can't afford to have them fixed so now she has two sets of boobs.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



randomguy1 said:


> So, the other day we were eating out at a restaurant and two girls come walking in, with obvious fake boobs.
> 
> Immediately conversation ensues between my wife and her sister.. her sister has really small boobs, but perky and my wife has a bit larger what I'd consider 'normal" sized. I think they are amazing, and wouldn't want them any other way. They were a little smaller before our child.. but not by much.
> 
> ...


Boobs are awesome period. I think a 36C is the perfect breast size for any woman of any height or dress size. It's just enough but not too much (I know for some men there is no such thing as too much lol but there are definitely freakishly large breasts out there). I also know some men who would rather have a flat chested woman than fake breasts, but not even close to the number who think big boobs are the best


----------



## nynaeve3 (Apr 12, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> One of my friends mother had a boob job. Now the woman is 60ish. Her real boobs are down at her waist and the fake ones are up high and tight. She didn't realize the affect aging had on boob jobs and that they need to be redone. She can't afford to have them fixed so now she has two sets of boobs.


Omg! Didn't know that happened.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> One of my friends mother had a boob job. Now the woman is 60ish. Her real boobs are down at her waist and the fake ones are up high and tight. She didn't realize the affect aging had on boob jobs and that they need to be redone. She can't afford to have them fixed so now she has two sets of boobs.


YIPES!!! Yes, a previous boss of mine said she has to have her boobs re-done every 10yrs or so! Guess before having them done you should make sure to have future financial security!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

had mine for 9 years...look as good as the day i got them. maybe bc they're the smaller,low profile ones...i dunno. wearing the proper fitting bra helps too i think. most women aren't wearing the right size/cut and don't even know it.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



MarriedWifeInLove said:


> As a DD, I have never-ever thought about having a reduction.
> 
> I have no back, neck or shoulder strap issues and never have.
> 
> ...


That's great that you haven't had any problems  Maybe you are in the minority? Or perhaps the women I know are.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> had mine for 9 years...look as good as the day i got them. maybe bc they're the smaller,low profile ones...i dunno. wearing the proper fitting bra helps too i think. most women aren't wearing the right size/cut and don't even know it.


You got a good size. My boss's are WAY BIG, prob FF or something, that is most likely why she has to have them 'done' every decade or so! One of my sis's is a AA, she will never have to worry about her boobs sagging to her waist, but mine on the other hand...the girls could def use a lift


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

A lot of mothers who breastfed their children get boobjobs due to their babies ruining their boo size/look/gravity from heavy milk/fat from pregnancy. I think this is understandable just like tummy tuck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

This has been a very lighthearted topic. It was nice. As for my opinion, Well I like breasts. I would worry more about losing sensation than having more. 

As a guy I've never bought a bottle of rogaine and I have fully developed male pattern baldness. To be honest it's not because I think that I look fine the way I am, or that I want to stay natural, it's because I never had a great relationship with my hair. At about 18 I cut it short and stopped fighting it. Now it's gone. 

So What does that have to do with boob jobs? I guess if you really think it is for you, go to it fully informed. I have seen a few women that I honestly believe need something. But, I'm certainly not going to be the one to suggest it. I even get nervous when women ask my opinion.

M N


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm definitely on the small side and I've gone through spells of thinking I should have them enhanced, but besides the cost, surgery frightens me. I'm also petite, so I wouldn't want them to be much bigger, anyway. In the long run, I just don't think it would be worth it to me to go under the knife.

On the whole, I'm happy with what I've got. Chest work has always been part of my fitness regime, so I (and my husband) like the shape of them. I really appreciate them in the summer. When it's super hot outside, I can get by with wearing tiny tanks and camisoles without inducing anger in other women.

I do, however, applaud the bravery of women who have had surgery. I would be scared to death!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



Jellybeans said:


> Agreed. It also seems the most women who have them done want to show them off almost all the time. There is a lady in my office who has them and I have never not seen her wear something that is a v-neck in several years. They are always front row and center...and the thing is... they don't look like a job well done. I have another friend who has them and they look amazing. Sure, they look fake but they are wow.
> 
> Me, I am good w/ the natural.


I think a lot of the time it's not done for men, it's done for other women.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

It's all about personal preference. But all in all I believe if women paid as much attention to their butts as they did their boobs MY world would be a happier place.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

sinnister said:


> It's all about personal preference. But all in all I believe if women paid as much attention to their butts as they did their boobs MY world would be a happier place.


There is truth to this statement. I started working out and looked good....from the front. Then I took a good look at my backside and yikes. Awful!


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Fake boobs...*



randomguy1 said:


> yeah I wasn't criticizing those who get them. I have no issues with it. I personally just would like my wife's LESS if she did get them, because hers are perfect like they are without any costs and such involved.


I was really just remembering how I used to think a few years back and kind of scolding myself. I could have written this post word for word:



chillymorn said:


> I HATE FAKE BOOBS
> 
> i would not date a girl with fake boobs.
> If your not comfortable in your own skin then I'll pass.


What changed my opinion is when I met a woman who had implants - The really big, overdone kind, in fact.

She wasn't a gold-digger, insecure, shallow, easy, trashy, blah blah, insert stereotype of your choosing. Actually, she was a real sweetheart who just wanted to have big boobs and wasn't afraid of what people would think of her if she looked that way.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

sinnister said:


> It's all about personal preference. But all in all I believe if women paid as much attention to their butts as they did their boobs MY world would be a happier place.


So now we know what direction you were looking at when Pippa came walking up.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It should be the least of our displeasures.


----------



## preppy12 (May 17, 2011)

I don't understand why an emotionally healthy woman would want a Boob job. It doesn't make any sense. She must really have low self esteem underneath.


----------



## BoardNMom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to agree with WhiteRabbit here. I am also a very petite girl and I was quite happy with my A+ to small B sized boobs before having children. However after having children they completely deflated. I am not an insecure person and am very fit/athletic. I just got tired of having a gap in my A size bras and swim suits. It was impossible to find anything to fit that didn't gap open if I bent over. So I did my research and went to one of the top doctors in our state and had a boob job. Most people don't realize they are fake if I don't tell them. I went from a small A to a C. My doctor proportioned them with my body size and I had them put under the muscle. I have had them almost 5 years now and couldn't be happier. I had the incision in the crease area and did not lose any sensitivity at all.


----------

